# What's your favorite tent? and why?



## mammafox (Aug 20, 2009)

What's your favorite tent? and why?


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

it keeps me off the ground rain, snow, ect. its always comfey


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

If I'm backpacking, it's the lightest tent. 
If it's cold, the warmest tent. 
If it's hot, one I can remove the fly and see the stars. 
If it's raining, I want the driest one.
If I can park at the site and have a lot of others with me, I want the biggest one.

Never a dull moment.


----------



## mammafox (Aug 20, 2009)

I like to have a lot of room, lol say like a 10ft x 15ft, multiple room is nice. I need to have room for the family and the dog.


----------



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the Eureka 1310. Has a couple rooms and is tall enough to stand in. I have to have a big tent and this one sleeps up to ten.


----------



## jahnavi (Dec 10, 2009)

I favorite tent is lightest cool tent which wrap in easy methods.


----------



## carisouth (Jan 8, 2010)

we have a 10x17 coleman red canyon. works well for us


----------



## frank6160 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm happy with my Coleman Red Canyon also. I have several other Coleman's and they're good tents too.


----------



## kelvin (Nov 16, 2010)

demonslaer said:


> it keeps me off the ground rain, snow, ect. its always comfey


What is it?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

That's awesome. It appears to be a cover that goes over a (one person) cot and has an awning to boot. A little overkill for backpacking, but for a tailgater, smaller area while including someprotection from elements (outdoor cooking and such), very clever, indeed.

I have seen much worse with this kind of setup. This one looks much more protective even though it's got too much going on. Very clever and solves ALL the little problems with bugs, weather, the ground and ventilation. You just can't have a party in it. However, circle these wagons and that would be humorous. All the doors open to the center of the encampment and you can throw gear to each other without leaving your humble abode.

LOL


----------



## golf1here (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is my favorite tent. I like to be able to stand up and walk around inside the tent . this tent enables me to do that and it easily sets up and breaks down in minutes. Coupled with a air bed with frame and big buddy heater this is the most comfortable tent camping I have ever done.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Your post is hard to read but I think I figured it out - You need a few carriage returns to separate your text and each of your pictures.

Now that that's figured out, the tent looks great but with the straight up and down walls and only four poles, it might have some difficulty in the wind, unless you lash it down with a boatload of stakes and cord! Hopefully it allows for that.

That cot is awesome but looks pretty big, but sturdy and comfortable!

The heater? My wife would be upset if I tried to hug and use her as a heater and she looks too small to warm me up anyway, or did you mean that small red thing on the floor nearby. Just checking. Last time I tried to hug something like that small red thing on the floor, it left burnt grill marks on my chest, ouch!

I used this for heat:

Coleman Portable Propane Heaters - Coleman

But it isn't warm enough when we got caught in a freak winter storm that dropped the temp to 20 degrees, so I also had to buy one of these:

Buy.com - All-Pro SPC-15RG Propane Infra-Red Heater

I wouldn't try and hug any of these to stay warm. Check the BTU's. the higher, the better, then you have to be more careful.


----------



## golf1here (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, the last time we used it (New Years) we had a big rain/wind storm and it held up well. It does have rope ties on all four corners and the four legs are held down with tent stakes. The heater has kept us warm (able to sit in shirt sleeves) at 28 degrees outside. The bed is big (queen size) however folds up really compact.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

eureka timberline 6 man,will hold up to most anything,strong 50 to 60 miles per hour winds,snow,pouring rain,and it keeeps me dry,and out of the weather:thumbup1:


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

happiestcamper said:


> If I'm backpacking, it's the lightest tent.
> If it's cold, the warmest tent.
> If it's hot, one I can remove the fly and see the stars.
> If it's raining, I want the driest one.
> ...


I like the answer! :thumbup1:
I think choosing a tent starts by defining where do you plan to go...
the "liking" will be determined for the actual experience in the field with the chosen tent.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

My fav. is the Columbia Cougar Flats 2 Tent. It got 5 stars out of 34 reviewers. That's awsome. Just ordered it from Amazon. Can't wait to go camping. Every night I dream I'm sleeping in it.

Amazon.com: Columbia Cougar Flats II Family Cabin Dome Tent: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Williams family (May 14, 2011)

Hey coleman instant tent is new to there line that im awere of and bought one for 150.00 at sams club before they were in the stores must be the ginny pig. Well its awsome tent size 10X14 two room and we been through hail storms wind storms and hours of rain one storem 6+ hours and this was last year summer season and we had our 7 month with us. So the tent held up well and no damage to it. We also looked at the cougar flats. $ sold us on the coleman.


----------



## bruiseviolet (Jul 13, 2011)

We own an Eddie Bauer Baker 3 in 1 tent. While it's not top of the line- it is tall (can stand up inside of it) and it has room for us plus our 3 kids(with air matresses)- and room for all of our belongings on the other side. It is so airy- even with the rain fly and windows shut- the ventilation is great. It is rather cold in the winter though- we went camping with around 36-40 degrees at night- and after the first night we ended up using an electric space heater in it- because it was just too cold for the kids (and us). While the heater didn't heat the whole thing up- it made it bearable to sleep (we only had blankets- no sleeping bags- oops). 

I don't have any large photos of it up- but we are going camping next week and will be sure to take some nice photos of it- 

I personally love it too- because it was regularly priced almost $200 bucks at target- and one fall I was shopping, and it was on clearance sale for $45 bucks- it was the last one- so of course I snatched it up quick. Didn't use it for a few years- but now that our youngest is 2- we are starting to use it more. (there is a pic of it in my avatar/profile - but it's just a pic i took from the package and it's a little glared and hard to see)


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

That is not a four season tent, which is why you froze in the cold. For me, the four seasons for tenting are not Winter, Spring, Summer and Fall, they are Hot, Windy, Rainy and Cold. I have been in the mountains in summer and had snow fall, and I have been camping in early summer and had cold rainstorms, so traditional seasons are NOT the way to consider camping. I prefer "my seasons" to rate a tent and gear.

A tall tent is nice to stand in, but if you sleep on mattresses or pads on the ground, then heat rises and no amount of heat will get to you. You found this out in cold weather. Also, blankets might be inexpensive, but they allow too much airspace around you to remain cold which will defeat your body's attempts to keep you warm. These should be reserved for warm/dry weather. When looking for a campground look at BOTH day and nighttime temps!!!

A sleeping bag's purpose is to encapsulate you to keep any warmth your body generates inside - the lower temp rating for a bag the better. Sometimes you might also have to sleep with layers of clothing in the bag for additional insulation from the cold. A beanie style cap is also a must for keeping you warmer in cold wet weather since your head tends to stay out of the bag and the cap prevents your body heat from escaping. What many do is buy a higher rated bag for warm weather, then layer on as needed with different grades of thermals, etc. Wearing dry clothing is a must, especially dry socks. I typically wear a balaclava, very lightweight top and bottom and socks. This allows for evacuating the sleeping bag for whatever reason and in a hurry if needed.

Cots, are another way to elevate you and get you to a heater's warmth at the tops of the tent. A heater with some kind of fan works best because it helps cycle the air back down to the tent floor, but then it might get noisy. You need to think about what's best for you and your tentmates.

Oh well, enough for now. The tent looks pretty sturdy in a wind and hopefully the fly helps keep the precipitation from the doors and windows. But it the fly is undersized, you might consider adding a very large lightweight tarp for additional waterproofing, but then you need to know how to create and use guylines and pegs.


----------



## bruiseviolet (Jul 13, 2011)

You are very correct- it is NOT a four seasons tent =) We knew we would be cold- it was a last minute bluegrass festival we went to the last weekend of september here in Michigan. We didn't have the extra cash for sleeping bags- or believe me we would have gotten them. This year we plan on attending again- and will use our same tent- but we do have sleeping bags now- which should keep us all nice and warm. We also have air matresses- so we won't be sleeping on blankets on the tent floor- which should help too. 

I have used the rain fly as a canopy for a fair I sold things at once- and had to put it up in some pretty significant wind and it held up beautifully- meanwhile my 100 dollar ez up canopy was a different story in that wind. LOL

When we camp we do carry extra tarps with us- in case of rain- so we can have an added cover of protection. It does do a nice job of keeping the dew off the tent though and keeping it nice and dry inside the tent. And it's FABULOUS for hot summer days/nights. (which is what we will be camping in next week). 

Thanks for the reply =)


----------



## Judy Ann (Mar 3, 2011)

I have an REI Half Dome 4 that I take primitive camping and on 2-3 day trips. It has withstood tropical storms with wind, hail and torrential rain and has kept me safe and dry. I take a Kodiak 10x10 canvas trip for longer stays. It has a built in awning, lots of floor to ceiling windows and I can stand up in it and keep my zero gravity chair inside if it is too cold outdoors or if reading before bed. I also have a hammock for backpacking in the mountains. As previously mentioned it is nice to have a variety of tents to suit the conditions, keep you warm/cool and dry, and give you ample room to move around if you need to spend a rainy day inside!


----------



## green field yurt (Oct 14, 2015)

*this one seems like the swags?(a kind of hiking tent in Australia )*



demonslaer said:


> it keeps me off the ground rain, snow, ect. its always comfey


it seems like swag? Australia guy always use this tent for hiking, is it heavy? you take it by car? or can handle it easily?


----------



## green field yurt (Oct 14, 2015)

*i have few tents and use them in different time*

i like the yurt most, when i got long holidays i drive my pick up and throw the yurt on pick up, when arrive the destination will erect the yurt and live there for few days.







While if going hiking i will prefer take a fast open light weight polyester tent


----------



## SteveR (Nov 2, 2015)

It depends on what you are going to do with your tent, weather, season, ground etc.


----------



## ctopdeal (Dec 15, 2015)

I have an Alkanak tent but have only had it up in my back yard. Its 12x20. I just retired and hope to be able to use it out the wilds soon. I would love to go camping in the High Uintas or in the Smokies. Guess you can tell I like the mountain. I camped a lot when I was younger and hope to get back in to it on a regular basis. This tent has a wood burning stove. Don't know if I'll ever get that working or not.

Cheryl's Top Deals: Online Shopping - Apparel, Automotive, Electronics, Tools, Video Games & more


----------



## ctopdeal (Dec 15, 2015)

Are the yurt tents good in cold weather?


----------



## ozzmoe (Sep 25, 2015)

*Love my Kodiak tent*

I bought a Kodiak tent 10x10 Flexbow Deluxe. It has been great so far. Very durable and I have stayed dry after rain and snow days. Highly recommended for the serious tent camper.


----------



## john6664 (Jan 16, 2016)

My favourite tent is Browning Camping Big Horn Family/Hunting Tent. I think it is one of the best waterproof tents on the market right now and it has plenty of space also it is made from high quality materials. I highly recommend it


----------



## carisouth (Jan 8, 2010)

we are using a Colemen Instant cabin tent. it is easy to set up, large enough for a queen-sized air mattress, and you can walk around inside.


----------



## greenfieldyurt (Jun 23, 2017)

*its very comfortable inside the yurt tent*



ctopdeal said:


> Are the yurt tents good in cold weather?


It very comfortable inside the yurt tent, for the one in photo its a traditional mongolian yurt, and normally people will put felt between the lattice wall and cover so the inside will be warm.
While for modern yurts, normally there are insulation layers(not felt, its a kind of insulation material used on constructions), so cool in summer and warm in winter.
Disadvantage, too heavy to transport and not easy to erect, i've been there, only when you planned to live for long time, or use a yurt for short time camping is not easy


----------



## watsonhike (Jul 4, 2017)

My Favorite Tent is TAHOE GEAR PRESCOTT 12 PERSON FAMILY CABIN TENT.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

I just got a Coleman Elite Sundome 6 person tent. Won't be using it till Labor Day weekend, but set it up for trial already. Checked most the boxes of what I was looking for, and a few extra perks. I was able to set it up by myself, and as a 5'33/4" woman, I impressed myself doing so, lol. Looking forward to its maiden trip, will be fairly local.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sold on canvas which, for me, means Kodiaks. I have an 8-1/2 x 6 for anything but cold weather camping. When I need to run heat, I take the 10x10. Canvas is cooler than nylon in warm weather and holds heat better than nylon in the cold.


----------



## justinrpp (Sep 9, 2018)

*Kelty Salida Camping and Backpacking Tent*

Serving in the Special Operations community for the past 4 years. I have gone back packing in all different kinds of terrain. The Kelty Salida 2 person tent i bought off of amazon has been the one greatest purchase so far. My wife doesn't think so cause she hates camping, but at least she tags along. The tent is light weight for backpacking and can with stand the most extreme kinds of weather. Very highly recommended. Plus it's affordable.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...fi-20&linkId=127c3db54cce37b7f739d4477762536f


----------



## freeLander78 (Jan 10, 2017)

When I go hiking I take a small Moraine park Fast Pitch dome tent by Coleman as it's very light and relatively spacious. I usually sleep there alone, but it can house 2 people + gear with ease.



but my favorite tent is...my 4Runner where I sleep in during my offroad travels. Nothing can beat a cold morning in a warm car sealed from the mother nature


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

freeLander78 said:


> Nothing can beat a cold morning in a warm car sealed from the mother nature


I dunno... a 10x10 cabin tent that's 70° inside when it's 10° below zero outside is pretty nice. :biggrin:
(That's 21 and -23 for Babstreefern)


----------

